# WLAN Stick gesucht der fast überall erkannt wird [SOLVED]

## mark_doe

Hallo,

Könnt ihr mir einen aktuellen Allround-WLAN Stick empfehlen, der Out of the Box mit den gängigsten LINUX Kisten läuft?

Dazu wäre ganz nett wenn der auch mit xBSD laufen würde.

Ich will so ein Teil im Werkzeugkasten haben, um mit jedem Rechner und verschiedensten Rechner ins Netz zu kommen.

Wäre nett, uns hier konkret einen alltagsbewährten Stick zu nennen, und nicht einfach "joa, der Ralink Chipsatz geht meist". Das habe ich nämlich leidvoll heute erfahren: dass mein neuer geiler Ralink es am Ubuntu vom Kunden nicht tut, auf meinem Gentoo aber schon   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Question: 

Danke für eure Tips

Btw: sollte schon 54G oder mehr können  :Wink: Last edited by mark_doe on Tue Nov 01, 2011 7:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gimpel

Ich habe den "Hama WLAN Stick 300Mbps" und der funktioniert bei meinem Samsung TV und dem Octagon DVB-S Receiver, beides mit Linux kernel. Bei richtigen Distributionen ist das Kernel Modul dafür eh dabei, auch kein Problem. Den kann man also empfehlen. Kostet rund 20€.

----------

## mark_doe

alles klar!

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/316515

direkt bestellt   :Razz: 

----------

## doedel

 *gimpel wrote:*   

> Ich habe den "Hama WLAN Stick 300Mbps" und der funktioniert bei meinem Samsung TV und dem Octagon DVB-S Receiver, beides mit Linux kernel. Bei richtigen Distributionen ist das Kernel Modul dafür eh dabei, auch kein Problem. Den kann man also empfehlen. Kostet rund 20€.

 

Ein lsusb und der entsprechende Teil von dmesg wären ganz nett, damit man auch sieht, was für ein Chip drin steckt.

----------

## gimpel

Der hat einen Ralink rt2870 chipsatz. Sorry, das wollte mac_doe ja nicht, eigentlich.

rt2870sta Modul dafür verwenden. 

Unter ubuntu muss man wohl rt2800usb blacklisten, um sicher zu stellen, dass der rt2870sta verwendet wird. Bei meinem Fedora Laptop ging's out-of-the-box.

----------

## mark_doe

alles klar. geht ohne Probleme unter Archlinux und FreeBSD.

Aber gimpels Hinweis zu Ubuntu werde ich mir merken.

----------

## Treborius

hab das teil nun auch zu Hause,

nur eins ist komisch : 

unter windows zeigt er mir die übertragungsraten fürs senden und empfangen an, da hab ich

tx : 270 Mbit/s

rx : 81 Mbit/s

nach einem kurzen test mit netcat kommt das auch in etwa hin, ist aber irgendwie ein wenig

sinnlos, da ich das ganze gerne eher umgekehrt hätte

kann aber auch sein, das sich da meinen router (ieee802.11n) 

eher auf client-betrieb konfiguriert hat

----------

